# Es 335 2900 Belleville (Ont)



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

via Facebook





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





seller thinks it's a 2018/19 but based on serial # - it's a 2010


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That one hurts. It is exactly what I would want in a perfect world where my financial decisions weren't influenced by logic and the like


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm really hoping someone else want's this so I don't end up with it


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> I'm really hoping someone else want's this so I don't end up with it


They don't come around that pretty and affordable too often. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> They don't come around that pretty and affordable too often. Just sayin'.....


Excellent, direct your nudging away from me. Appreciated


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Offer $2600.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

should be one of these:
ES 335 Metallic

...anyone able to transport from Belleville to Toronto? 🙄


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> should be one of these:
> ES 335 Metallic
> 
> ...anyone able to transport from Belleville to Toronto? 🙄


MHS Pickups in a 335 are yummy! If I didn't have a 335 that I love I'd be on this one


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> MHS Pickups in a 335 are yummy! If I didn't have a 335 that I love I'd be on this one
> 
> View attachment 416145


You sir are a terrible, terrible, wonderful man.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

It probably is 2018. What’s the issue with the serial #?


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wootang said:


> It probably is 2018. What’s the issue with the serial #?


originally, serial number was 1XXX0XXX instead of the 8 there. was a typo on the seller's part.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

CoA is missing so it's just the guitar and case. Seller was friendly enough to chat with. Arranged to pick it up after work today and talk then turned to "I've been offered more $, will get back to you...". Ultimately it was offered to me again at the original price but I had already opted to walk. Might be a nice guitar for the right person.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 416235


I was wondering how long that was going to take. I hope you got it for yourself.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 416235


You just made my day.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Might be a nice guitar for the right person.


@2manyGuitars seems like the right person.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

3 hours to get home. See you guys later.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

thank goodness. away from me, temptation! (also, if you decide to sell down the line...)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have to admit I'm always a bit disappointed when @2manyGuitars gets something that isn't pointy.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Choo5440 said:


> thank goodness. away from me, temptation! (also, if you decide to sell down the line...)


If I do, it ain’t gonna be $2900. The 6 hour round trip and tank of gas has to count for something.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> If I do, it ain’t gonna be $2900. The 6 hour round trip and tank of gas has to count for something.


It’s a good thing you’re staying clear of the temptations on kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JRtele said:


> It’s a good thing you’re staying clear of the temptations on kijiji


To be fair... it was listed on FaceBook


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Posted April 23rd, so "a bit" has officially been established as 9.5 metric days (the internet remembers all)


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ha, @2manyGuitars - of course. Glad someone from here got a good deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> CoA is missing so it's just the guitar and case. Seller was friendly enough to chat with. Arranged to pick it up after work today and talk then turned to "I've been offered more $, will get back to you...". Ultimately it was offered to me again at the original price but I had already opted to walk. Might be a nice guitar for the right person.


BTW, thanks for passing on it. 👍

And it did come with the booklet/COA.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, thanks for passing on it. 👍
> 
> And it did come with the booklet/COA.


No need to thank me. I just wasn't feeling it for some reason so no regrets. Glad it found a home.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> No need to thank me. I just wasn't feeling it for some reason so I don't regret it. Glad it found a home.


Not so much a home...
More of a rescue shelter for guitars.


----------

